# If you could build a perfect blower.....



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

What would you have/change from today's offerings? 

I'd probably Teflon coat the inside of the auger housing, the impeller, impeller housing, and chute, or make the whole thing out of non stick plastic. 

Coat the parts that must be metal, use plastic where it doesn't matter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

on a honda i would do what i am doing now. putting more horses with a smaller bucket. a 1128 instead of a 1132.

also would change the right side tranny to accept a removable/replaceable pin that sometimes break and u are supposed to change the whole shaft.

reinforce the handlebars as stock. i see a lot of used Honda's with welded up bars. also reinforce the shute bottom for same reason. 

would have very little plastic. the old HS50's and 80's were built better and stronger and have a lot less plastic than the newer models.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I would have a super Toro a 1124 instead of a 1128 I think 11 hp on a 24 in bucket would be my dream machine.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

No guys, not modifications to existing models, from the ground up. A new "perfect" machine.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

A perfect blower would come with a robot who would take care of the machine and be programmed to operate it when there is snow in the driveway without you having to do a thing. And after it was done it would go to the beer store and buy back a case of 24 for you.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jsup said:


> I'd probably Teflon coat the inside of the auger housing, the impeller, impeller housing, and chute, or make the whole thing out of non stick plastic.
> 
> Coat the parts that must be metal, use plastic where it doesn't matter.


Yamaha YS1028J and YT1332ED have teflon liners on the chute, impeller housing and impeller outlet.
Yes, coating the housing, impeller and augers will help a lot on wet sticky snow, but it can get pretty pricey (I myself am considering experimenting with it is some areas).


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a thread on this same subject, here is the link

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru.../68361-building-perfect-ideal-snowblower.html


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Using the Zaugg Bull dog as a power platform, I would build a smaller twin Beilhack snow clearing disc system with a center mounted chute and spout making a 48 inch single stage snow thrower eliminating a lot of issues.
All it needs is a catalytic converter for the Kubota engine to be tier four compliant.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hanky said:


> I would have a super Toro a 1124 instead of a 1128 I think 11 hp on a 24 in bucket would be my dream machine.


It'll be kind of like an Ariens Platinum 24SHO (meaning power to width ratio).


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

dannoman said:


> a perfect blower would come with a robot who would take care of the machine and be programmed to operate it when there is snow in the driveway without you having to do a thing. And after it was done it would go to the beer store and buy back a case of 24 for you.


nice!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Dannoman said:


> A perfect blower would come with a robot who would take care of the machine and be programmed to operate it when there is snow in the driveway without you having to do a thing. And after it was done it would go to the beer store and buy back a case of 24 for you.


There actually are remote controlled snowblowers in the market, but they won't go buy you beer though.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Yamaha YS1028J and YT1332ED have teflon liners on the chute, impeller housing and impeller outlet.
> Yes, coating the housing, impeller and augers will help a lot on wet sticky snow, but it can get pretty pricey (I myself am considering experimenting with it is some areas).


If someone has a project over the summer, I'd like to experiment with it myself. I'd like to try the coatings and see how they work out.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> I have a thread on this same subject, here is the link
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru.../68361-building-perfect-ideal-snowblower.html


Sorry, didn't see it. Up to the mods to kill this one, or others to post there.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dannoman said:


> A perfect blower would come with a robot who would take care of the machine and be programmed to operate it when there is snow in the driveway without you having to do a thing. And after it was done it would go to the beer store and buy back a case of 24 for you.


I'd get one of those stacked real dolls robots and have her do the drive in a string bikini


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

here is a dream spec...
*
1. 14hp OHV engine*

manufactured in Milwaukee USA by H-D
.
cast iron cylinder and head 
.
Carb or EFI, buyers choice
.
fuel tank cap is equpped with a time-release Seafoam dripper (everyone loves SF ) 
.
Drainzit system for easy oil changes

*2. 26" width bucket (best overall compromise)*

heavy guage steel
.
fabricated by Jesse James under the supervision of one his hot girlfriends
.
time-release Fluid Film dispersant system for the bucket/chute (MY GAWD Leonz would love this)
.
pre-HSS Honda impeller design and rpm's
.
tool-less removal system for easy maintenance of the augers
.
Heavily serrated augers that protrude 6" out of the bucket to chew up icy EOD (watch out dogs and kids!)
.
side mounted ArmorSkids (I think thats the name of them),
.
Teflon-lined impeller chamber and chute (good call on that one) 

*3. Honda hydrostatic trans with trigger directional control (no auto anything) *
.
*4. Toro "quick stick" style chute controls*

*5. Simplicity "Pro" model handlebars (built like a tank)

7. Ariens RapidTrak traction system (IMO this is the bees knees)

8. Husqvarna 300 series rubber chute tip (because it looks neat)*
.
.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> ok here we go...
> 
> *1. 14hp OHV engine*
> 
> ...


Love it, just a couple twists for me.

*Honda’s hydraulic strut and Infinite bucket locking positions. 

*Heated hand grips, + 50watts of led lighting. 

*Honda’s dual articulating chute with electric controls. instead of the Husqvarna tip and quickchute. 

*Cup holder. Why not 



> equipped with a time-release Fluid Film dispersant system for the bucket/chute (MY GAWD Leonz would love this)


lol, awesome.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

LOL
I forgot the cup holder for a beer


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

jsup said:


> If someone has a project over the summer, I'd like to experiment with it myself. I'd like to try the coatings and see how they work out.


For the chute, some people have lined their chutes with thin, slippery plastic. Like from those roll-up sleds.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Or just buy a Yamaha!!!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Think my new perfect machine would be the machine I have now, with a built in teenage kid to operate it when necessary. 

Trick is I don't want the kid around ALL the time, (been there, done that), just when removing snow is required (ok and mowing lawn)


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Or just buy a Yamaha!!!


Get them to sell in the US again, and more of us would have that option  I'd love to have more options for high-quality machines. 



skutflut said:


> Think my new perfect machine would be the machine I have now, with a built in teenage kid to operate it when necessary.
> 
> Trick is I don't want the kid around ALL the time, (been there, done that), just when removing snow is required (ok and mowing lawn)


This may be the most practical machine request of all, it should simply require $$. Rather than convincing a company to design and manufacture your ideal machine.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Get them to sell in the US again, and more of us would have that option  I'd love to have more options for high-quality machines.


If the US snowblower manufacturer hadn't lobbied to their government against Yamaha maybe Yamaha would still be selling in the US. All because Yamaha named their first machine a 524 instead of a 624. Yamaha measured the HP at the auger instead of engine and US manufacturer screamed foul play.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

You are asking for to much,"Mother Nature" will not allow a perfect snow blower,she has a mind of her own when it comes to weather conditions lol.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> If the US snowblower manufacturer hadn't lobbied to their government against Yamaha maybe Yamaha would still be selling in the US. All because Yamaha named their first machine a 524 instead of a 624. Yamaha measured the HP at the auger instead of engine and US manufacturer screamed foul play.


Ugh, well that's silly. It even seems slightly tough to be mad about that, it's not like they marketed the same output engine as 7hp, vs everyone else listing it as 6hp. They were "under-selling" it. Albeit highlighting that other companies may be over-stating things in one respect. 

But the government is closed at the moment, so maybe Yamaha can quickly show up and start selling again...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Easy, Yamaha YS1028J


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JnC said:


> Easy, Yamaha YS1028J


I'd much prefer a Yamaha YT1332ED because of the steering (the YS1028J is really hard to turn around on dry surface, much worse then the older Honda HS because of its 375lbs of weight)

I also like the partially open augers better....


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

YSHSfan said:


> I'd much prefer a Yamaha YT1332ED because of the steering (the YS1028J is really hard to turn around on dry surface, much worse then the older Honda HS because of its 375lbs of weight)
> 
> I also like the partially open augers better....


Nice little tank!


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

What is that white in the chute is that some type of Teflon liner that prevents clogging up or is it just painted white.



YSHSfan said:


> I'd much prefer a Yamaha YT1332ED because of the steering (the YS1028J is really hard to turn around on dry surface, much worse then the older Honda HS because of its 375lbs of weight)
> 
> I also like the partially open augers better....


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's a teflon lining.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I love Yamaha equipment. I've never had a problem with anything with the Yamaha label. From Pianos, to motorcycles, everything they make is top knotch.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Same here jsup. Got the pw for the kids for that reason and haven't been let down. Even the carbs seem to be pretty resilient. The 50 is an 02 and been through 3 of my kids learning to ride and 3 nephews as well learning on it. Still going strong. It's now gonna be ready next year for my 2.5 year old to learn next spring.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

...all snow blowers should have 0.5 hp per inch of bucket width !


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Well lets see,


Hinowa H850 tracked mini dumper with side extending rubber tracks equipped with heavy plate steel platform that is bolted to the mini dumper frame using a three point hitch to mount a Berta 36 inch three point hitch mounted 2 stage snow thrower using a 3 cylinder duetz engine using a power take off to power the snow blower through a snubber pulley to power the twin V cog belt drive system. 

The snow blower platform would have 4 adjustable legs to allow the snow blower platform to be removed from the mini dumper by using 4 jacks to raise it after it is unbolted from the mini dumper frame.

The Zaugg Bulldog would cost less money to buy even with the wider Berta snow blower substituted for the Zaugg open auger snow blower.


----------

